# Sub in Cincinnati/Northern Ky



## JustMag (Feb 11, 2010)

Reliable, hard working guy, down on his luck, looking for any kind of work. Have 26" snow blower and 4x4 truck looking to help you with your accounts. 

Bob
513-703-5383


----------



## JustMag (Feb 11, 2010)

JustMag;1160830 said:


> Reliable, hard working guy, down on his luck, looking for any kind of work. Have 26" snow blower and 4x4 truck looking to help you with your accounts. Driveways, sidewalks etc
> 
> Bob
> 513-703-5383


Bringing back up with upcoming snow event


----------

